# Hamm reptile expo trip pic's



## schroomy (Sep 13, 2011)

Just back home from my trip to the Hamm reptile expo in Germany..I managed to actually take some pic's this time round..they are not the best but just thought i would share them with you guys.




id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_10" style="width: 640px; width: 640px"
|- 
| width="20" |





| This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x450.
|-







id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_1" style="width: 640px; width: 640px"
|- 
| width="20" |




| This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x450.
|-







id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_2" style="width: 640px; width: 640px"
|- 
| width="20" |




| This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x450.
|-







id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_3" style="width: 640px; width: 640px"
|- 
| width="20" |




| This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x450.
|-







id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_4" style="width: 640px; width: 640px"
|- 
| width="20" |




| This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x450.
|-







id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_5" style="width: 640px; width: 640px"
|- 
| width="20" |




| This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x450.
|-







id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_6" style="width: 640px; width: 640px"
|- 
| width="20" |




| This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x450.
|-







id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_12" style="width: 640px; width: 640px"
|- 
| width="20" |




| This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x450.
|-












id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_8"
|- 
| width="20" |




| This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x450.
|-











id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_9"
|- 
| width="20" |




| This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x450.
|-







id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_14"
|- 
| width="20" |




| This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x450.
|-







id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_11"
|- 
| width="20" |




| This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x450.
|-












id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_13"
|- 
| width="20" |




| This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x450.
|-







id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_19"
|- 
| width="20" |




| This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x450.
|-







id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_15"
|- 
| width="20" |




| This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x450.
|-







id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_17"
|- 
| width="20" |




| This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x450.
|-












id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_21" width="640"
|- 
| width="20" |




| This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x450.
|-







id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_18" width="640"
|- 
| width="20" |




| This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x450.
|-







id="ncode_imageresizer_warning_16" width="640"
|- 
| width="20" |




| This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x450.
|-






Ta for looking
Chris


----------



## James_Scott (Sep 13, 2011)

That is awesome. I can't wait to go overseas to see their expos!
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Scleropages (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow I need to move OS!


----------



## S&M Morelia (Sep 13, 2011)

Maybe next year or the one after, I might make the trip over for this show, would be good to see how its done over there.

Thanks for sharing mate.


----------



## Justdragons (Sep 13, 2011)

Id love at least an expo here in sa... maybe there is and im just not in the know..?


----------



## D.E.L.E.T.E (Sep 13, 2011)

oh my god i just drooled


----------



## cadwallader (Sep 13, 2011)

That Gila monster is amazing would love to keep one if it was legal


----------



## nervous (Sep 13, 2011)

some AWESOME reps there! both those scaless colors were CRAZY! and that boa is FANTASTIC!


----------



## edstar (Sep 13, 2011)

Great pics! Thanks


----------



## hotreps (Sep 13, 2011)

wow they are some great pic's. how the hell did you all move it looked packed.
thanks for sharing


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 13, 2011)

amazing stuff!
god id do anything to own a Lygodactylus williamsi !


----------



## r3ptilian (Sep 13, 2011)

Those scale-less Corns are bloody ugly, the rest can come live with me.


----------



## pythonboy1212 (Sep 22, 2011)

sweet nice pics


----------



## kupper (Sep 22, 2011)

that gila is insane ..... bluey ill move in with you ? when we going ?


----------

